# Build Suggestions - Low Power Home Server HTPC



## Ironman (Apr 14, 2015)

I Posted it here As Information is Needed only for CPU & Motherboard Combination Only

Time for a new Build

So this time i state my Priorities at the beginning
1.Windows Platform (7/8/8.1)
2.Lowest Power Consumption possible while running
3.24x7 Running Capable
4.Good Heat Dissipation , but not at the cost of Noise - A Mix of both worlds
5.Atleast 2 Sata Ports (More the merrier)

At first just advice the Processor & Motherboard , Rest of the Parts shall be decided after CPU & Motherboard

So Presently i am thinking of these:

1.Athlon 5350 (Kabini) + AM1 Motherboard --- [Readily Available + Low Price] ---25 W
or
2.A8-7650K (Kaveri Refresh) (Running at 45W) + FM2+ Motherboard ---- [Higher Price + Have to wait some weeks for availability in my country[ ---- 45W *1
or
3.Some Intel Broadwell-U15W + HD 6000 Graphics Processor (E.g.:Core i7-5650U) [Pricey + No Idea when it will arrive in my country] ---- 15W *2

*1--*www.guru3d.com/articles-pages...-review,4.html
*2--*www.anandtech.com/show/8814/i...-and-iris-6100

So Which kind of Setup i should go ?
If you guys have something else in mind please do share.

Probable Usage of the System / Softwares that should run in the System:
1.Running Typical Softwares like FTP, Owncloud, Bittorrent Sync etc
2.utorrent
3.Mail Clients
4.Browsing
5.Word Processing
6.Trillian
7.Antivirus + Firewall + Anti Spyware. (Essentials)
8.IRC Sofwares
9.Usenet Softwares
10.jdownlaoder or similar
11.Occasional Movie / Music
12..... I'll Tell You if i come up with something new this time.

P.S.if it does not belong here , please move it to the appropriate section.


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=132710]Ironman[/MENTION],

Based on your requirement, you may also consider the Intel Pentium G3220. With this you will save some money and it gives you the same performance result as Intel i3.    

Here are some options for you:

Intel Pentium G3220
Gigabyte GA-H81M

If the models are not available in your country, you can order online. 

Good Luck.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2015)

^ +1 for this. G3220 is a good choice for an HTPC.


----------



## Ironman (Apr 23, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=132710]Ironman[/MENTION],
> 
> Based on your requirement, you may also consider the Intel Pentium G3220. With this you will save some money and it gives you the same performance result as Intel i3.
> 
> ...





harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ +1 for this. G3220 is a good choice for an HTPC.



Ok , its good , but its 
Launch Date 	Q3'13
ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor G3220 (3M Cache, 3.00 GHz)


In terms of Technology its Generation ago
both in terms of efficiency and performance.

Where as new Intel processors are coming out that are super efficient . i was thinking of something new-ish.

Well thanks for the suggestions , and lets see what the others have to say about this .


----------

